# Lachsangeln in der Otra



## Dirk Mohrenberg (28. Januar 2005)

Hallo Boardies,
Ich bin auf der suche nach Infos über das Lachsangeln in der Otra.
Wer von Ihnen war schon einmal vor Ort?
Welche Erfahrungen wurden dort von Ihnen gesammelt?
In welcher Zone fischten Sie?
Mein Zielgebiet ist von Gronberg Sportplatz aufsteigend bis Vennesla.

Mit freundlichen Gruß
Dirk Mohrenberg


----------



## BrassenHelge (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Lachsangeln in der Otra*

Moin, habe als Kind mal in der Otra Forellen geangelt, in welcher Zone das war, weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Vielleicht hilft diese Seite weiter:   http://www.otralax.no/   . 
Gruß Henning


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Lachsangeln in der Otra*

@ BrassenHelge

Hallo,
Danke für Ihre Info und den Link.
Habe die Bröschüre als Gebundene Ausgabe. 

Mit freundlichen Gruß
Dirk Mohrenberg


----------



## Matzinger (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Lachsangeln in der Otra*

Moin Dirk.

Schau ´doch mal bitte in mein Profil. Habe im letzten Sommer einen Reisebericht verfasst und war 2 x an der Otra (in Vennesla) zum Lachsfischen.
Hier sind die beiden besten Zonen.
Solltest Du dann noch Fragen haben: PN.

Kleiner Tip: Schöner war es an der Mandalselva...!

Gruß

Matzinger


----------

